# blue lobster



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

I noticed today that my blue lobster I have had for 3-4 months now is carrying I bunch of black eggs under her tail. now she is by herself but I have read that I female can store the males "sperm plug" for sometimes up to 7 months does anyone know about this or can my female make eggs without a boy toy to make her excited?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am guessing it is the aquarium trade blue lobster which is actually crayfish not lobster. If it was a lobster they can hold fertilized eggs for up to 20 months. If it is the aquarium trade blue lobster you are correct with what you have written.
Here is a link that has photos and more info on crayfish breeding.
http://www.bluecrayfish.com/reproduction.htm


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

yes I assume it's the crayfish and I have read this article now this is what confused me.

Eggs are already inside the female and has to be mature enough to be extracted, so there may be a long period of time before the eggs come out. Sometimes the wait can be days, or several months before anything happens. The sperm that the male deposited will be stored inside the female, known as a "sperm plug". The eggs are extracted and fertilized on the way out by the female and carefully attached to the swimmeret's.

so is it likely the female will produce eggs without a male


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

false alarm she dropped them....and I was so hopeful


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

The female can produce eggs, whether she has been fertilized or not. (kinda like a hen with no rooster) The eggs will just be infertile. In which case, the female will discard the eggs.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

that she did


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

crawfish caviar..


----------

